# Would like to sell Legal Description:	ERNIES ACRES (A0004 C G & H H ALLSBERRY) LOT 26-27-28-35-36 SEC 1



## 2506

Interested in selling Five Lots with Three Car Garage, Near San Bernard River

Five lots with three car garage apartment near San Bernard.
ERNIES ACRES (A0004 C G & H H ALLSBERRY) LOT 26-27-28-35-36 SEC 1. BCAD Property ID: 206823. Five lots with three car garage. Has large one room apartment over whole garage. BBQ house, pump room. Needs work, new roof, etc.. Needs new stairs. House in back needs to be torn down. Near mouth of San Bernard River between San Bernard National Wildlife Refuge and Justin Hurst Wildlife Management Area. CR 2918 to CR 469 to 5265-14 CR 469.
Boat ramp nearby. Room for a couple of RV pull through pads. Google Maps
Asking $90,000 or best offer.......................... Motivated seller.
[email protected]. Licensed real estate agent (not in business). Expect a slow response.


----------



## txjustin

Emailed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

